# Speed in a ?Natural? Supplement, Class Claims



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Speed in a ‘Natural’ Supplement, Class Claims By CHRIS FRY PATERSON, N.J. (CN) – Nutrex advertises its dietary supplements as “all natural,” but uses drugs in them, including an amphetamine, which is banned by the World Anti-Doping Agency, according to a class action in Passaic County Court. The class sued Nutrex Research, its president and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

